# Custom fanned-fret 7-string project (Parker Fly shape)



## bluevoodoo

Hey folks, I've got very much excited these days as with my luthier buddy we started to get things together for my custom fanned-fret 7-stringer. Specs are going to be:

Body: swamp ash (one piece)
Neck: maple with stripes of wenge
Fingerboard: birdseye maple
Top: not yet decided, either purpleheart, claro walnut or AAAA quilt maple are the choices
Scale length: 25,5-27,5" multiscale w/ perpendicular fret at 7th or 8th fret
Pickups: still have to get through the options, Johan @ Lundgren told me that he might build a custom angled M7 for me, but it depends on the angle as well, so we have to figure out if it's gonna be suitable or not...dream combination would be Lundgren M7 at the bridge and Aftermath at the neck position w/ coil tap and parallel wiring options
Bridge & hardware: ABM 3210 monorails, Schaller M6 Mini tuners, bone nut, Dimarzio vol pot, all black hardware

Body shape is gonna be based on the classic Parker Fly design and the concept is that we won't use any high gloss finish, only oiled surfaces and the body is not going to be a carbon copy, but we'll use the shape as a starting point. The project's planned to be well documented here, most 

Here's the swamp ash body blank:


----------



## espman

I have a feeling that this is going to turn out to be one of the most epic builds is sso history, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## BlackMastodon

^ Yep. Been waiting for a Parker copy for a loooong time.


----------



## ASoC

really excited to see how this turns out, I've always liked Parkers... but a seven string Parker?


----------



## bluevoodoo

I'm also very excited about it, the guy who's building it for me has made a 7-string fanned-fret Blackmachine copy and it's awesome. He's not the officially educated luthier type of guy but has a real talent and his instruments play like butter with a killer sound. Here's a pic of the B7 copy he built:


----------



## anthonyferguson

Giggety.


----------



## Goatchrist

excited too!


----------



## bluevoodoo

If you know good places where I can find gorgeous pieces of birdseye maple, don't hesitate to tell me


----------



## bluevoodoo

These are the possibilities to choose from for a top:


----------



## scherzo1928

Lmii has some very very pretty birdseye maple fingerboards... however the shipping would probably cost you a lot more than the wood itself.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Here are the finalists for fingerboard & top material:





















Problem is I can't really decide at the moment


----------



## wookie606

Soo much yummy


----------



## bluevoodoo

Aaaaand the decision is made  Birdseye maple #32 and AAA grade figured European walnut #18 are the winners


----------



## danifigo

Goddamit' right choice!
Sincerely the luthier buddy


----------



## s4tch

Subscribed.


----------



## Barney

Dan, I might have to rob you once this is finished. XD


----------



## bluevoodoo

Some of the wood and hardware already arrived:











Schaller M6 Mini w/ ebonol button:





ABM 3210 single bridge:





Close-up of the wood grain (North-American swamp ash):





...and another one:


----------



## kruneh

This is going to be pretty sweet!
Very nice piece of ash there.


----------



## Barney

Bump - what's up?


----------



## rick0link

Add me to the subbed list! This looks like it will pan out to be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Barney said:


> Bump - what's up?



Hungarian postal service fucked up delivery (as usual), so my top & fingerboard woods are on their way back to Espen @ Frankfurt...next move can be done after the post succeeded in doing their job properly and I got those pieces of wood.


----------



## sage

kruneh said:


> Very nice piece of ash there.



That'sh what she shaid.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Aaaaand, finally I laid my hands on my walnut top and birdseye maple fingerboard  Pics coming soon!


----------



## bluevoodoo

Pics as promised (courtesy of danifigo )

figured walnut top:






















a little wet to bring the grain to the forefront:
















and some close-ups on the fingerboard (birdseye maple):


----------



## jjcor

Wow that grain is beautiful!! 
Wish I had a luthier buddy...


----------



## Navid

Hali danifigo, lets become buddies! 

Great project, I want to see moar of this!


----------



## youshy

This gonna be just epic, can't wait how it'll turn out!


----------



## scherzo1928

damn...


----------



## bluevoodoo

Be patient, that's what I keep tellin' myself too  It's going to be finished around the end of summer as danifigo has an open-air workshop and we'll have to wait until the weather lets things goin'


----------



## danifigo

Hi folks, here are some news about the project:
-neck timber chosen
-all woods have been cut to the needed thickness
-neck parts glued together, the sandwich is ready 
pics:













And that fuckin' awesome walnut top


----------



## Pikka Bird

Looking gooood!

Did Espen send you those pics to choose from?


----------



## danifigo

Pikka Bird said:


> Looking gooood!
> 
> Did Espen send you those pics to choose from?



just the first pic of the top (on the first page) was sent by espen, i made all the rest of the pics.


----------



## danifigo

The parts of the top glued together 

Gorgeous grain!!! And finally you can see how it will look like with the contour lines of the parker fly based body:


----------



## danifigo

Today news  :

Top and body roughly cut and glued together:


----------



## danifigo

This day, i removed the clamps and cut the main curves/lines of the guitar (neck and body, and of course as you can see in the pics, this is not the final cut)
So enjoy today's photo diary :


----------



## TimSE

Awwwwweeesoooooommmmmeeee!

This give me an excite.


----------



## Born4metal85

Szép lesz! Csak így tovább!


----------



## BlackMastodon

That ash is gonna look damn good when it's cleaned up. Looks great even with the general shape.


----------



## Danukenator

Wouldn't it really be better if it was a Dragonfly model instead of a Fly? 

This thing looks stunning so far. Both the walnut and the ash are stunning.

EDIT: In case it isn't clear, the question was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Pete27

damn that is mighty tasty!


----------



## Levi79

So this will be awesome.


----------



## bluevoodoo

I can hardly wait 'til it's finished


----------



## flo

Jep. This is already very cool


----------



## JuggernautCorp

Dani, I've already gave cudos to you at the Hangmester forum, but I have to do the same here too. This guitar is going to be a beauty and it's nice to see how good your are going with the work process!


----------



## danifigo

Sorry for the silence 

So, truss rod is in its channel, carving started ( because of serious curiosity  )

here are the pics:


----------



## Thrashmanzac

this is looking amazing!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

I want a luthier buddy


----------



## danifigo

Today nothing special happened, because unfortunately i have GAS (a special one)
and i started to build another fanned 7er to myself 
But here is todays eyecandy factor, the first sketch of the inlay:











And let me intoduce my gas project :


----------



## ejendres

That is looking gorgeous :love:


----------



## jarnozz

That inlay, It´s amazing!


----------



## MetalBuddah

oh god yes!!!! 

Surprised that NaYoN hasn't jumped into this thread yet....he is a total Parker nut lol


----------



## TIBrent

Oh my lord, this guitar looks so amazing! I can't wait for an update!
-Brent


----------



## bluevoodoo

Now I'm totally devastated for I still have to wait to grab this beauty:


----------



## espman




----------



## ejendres

Thats amazing.

I not usually a fan of the Parker designs but that is gorgeous.


----------



## Housty00

What's with that like, hinge? I guess you would call it? On the right side of the body. That's cray dude.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Housty00 said:


> What's with that like, hinge? I guess you would call it? On the right side of the body. That's cray dude.



I guess you're talking about the "ledge" at the bottom of the body, the original Parker Fly design is similar if you check that out:


----------



## Jexey

That's going to be extremely slick. My parker is so comfortable it almost makes me lazy


----------



## bluevoodoo

Insane in the grain


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damn that carve is INSANE


----------



## Dan Halen

Instead of giving it a Parker Headstock you should give it the reverse Blackmachine Headstock. especially with the eye of horus inlay.the headstocks are basically the same so. this is looking pretty fly though (no pun intended [pun totally intended])


----------



## bluevoodoo

Dan Halen said:


> Instead of giving it a Parker Headstock you should give it the reverse Blackmachine Headstock.



Not a bad idea, but I don't really like the Blackmachine headstock, I prefer the Parker-style


----------



## DrLecter80

This is my 7string guitar ....


----------



## DrLecter80

This is my LOVE ! \m/


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ But this is NOT your thread.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Cool (Chuck Schuldiner FTW), but this topic was intended to be a diary for my custom built stuff


----------



## Khoi

^^^ I think you posted in the wrong thread bud


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## scherzo1928

On topic though, the carving is insane, I can't imagine pulling that off by hand. Should be one very very sexy fanned 7!


----------



## Fiction

I was so excited to see this bumped 

Atleast it provided a little bit of a laff


----------



## bluevoodoo

To provide some update, danifigo is doing the fretwork ATM, also the inlay at the 12th fret which is going to be my trademark eye of Horus thing  Hope that I can post some pics soon  \m/


----------



## danifigo

Hi guys!

Sorry for letting this thread go to the end of the line, i was verry busy over the past few weeks.

But here are some pics, enjoy the inlay


----------



## JayFraser

That inlay work looks killer. Super tight, and the colour contrast rules.


----------



## bob123

Wow....


----------



## quoenusz

dude.... insane
can't wait to see more


----------



## Wrecklyss

I admire the initiative to undertake this project. Keep the pics coming, this is turning into a majorly awesome build.


----------



## Danukenator

Wow, clean inlay work!

I'm really looking forward to more updates.


----------



## ugly_guitar_guy

danifigo said:


>



Dude, that's super tight and clean. Can you give a little insight on your process for doing this?


----------



## Dan Halen

danifigo said:


>



I call Photoshop!!! hahaha  It looks great though. good wood contrast choices. I'm not too partial to guitars that are all dark or all light. but truly i just don't like rosewood boards hahaha. ebony or any kind of maple for me.

Also it looks like you nicked it a bit of the maple in the very center. just a small part of the "pupil" looks like its missing.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Damn... cant wait to see it complete.


----------



## danifigo

ugly_guitar_guy said:


> Dude, that's super tight and clean. Can you give a little insight on your process for doing this?



Yes i can  
But it might be a bit dissapointing: no magic here guys, of course not a ps-ed pic, it's supertight because it is made by a cnc router. IMO If you want something to be tight like this one ( with minimized width: thinnest curves around 1 mm ) you have to use tech-tools instead of bare hands.


----------



## danifigo

Hello everybody!

Today's process:





















And a special "gift pic": this instrument will be ... FUCKIN' KILLER


----------



## rcsierra13

Mother clucker this is going to look so badass. A reversed headstock would look pretty sweet on this too


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

danifigo said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> And a special "gift pic": this instrument will be ... FUCKIN' KILLER


 
dude hell yeah. this pic is such a tease haha


----------



## BlackMastodon

I normally don't like maple/light fretboards but goddamn does this look awesome.


----------



## danifigo

binding and neckprofile:


----------



## danifigo

Here are some new shit

Binding finished and the raw neckprofile:


----------



## SuperMutant

Damn this guitar is going to be fucking epic...


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

holy shit. im blown away at the neck alone. its so perfect.


----------



## bluevoodoo

I'm getting more 'n more xcited too


----------



## Jason Spell

Aww, shit. I bought a couple of actual Parker fly bodies a few years ago, one with a super nice quilted maple top, with the intention of making a Fly 7 or 8. They've just been sitting in my house, and YOU WILL BE THE FIRST NOW. 

But seriously, dude, it's looking great. That inlay is killer, too.


----------



## bigswifty

This looks incredible


----------



## 8track

very nice! cant wait to see it finished


----------



## quoenusz

oh man.. this is going to be sooo cool!!!


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

dingaling said:


> Aww, shit. I bought a couple of actual Parker fly bodies a few years ago, one with a super nice quilted maple top, with the intention of making a Fly 7 or 8. They've just been sitting in my house, and YOU WILL BE THE FIRST NOW.
> 
> But seriously, dude, it's looking great. That inlay is killer, too.


 
wait, this is the first ever parker fly 7?


----------



## hairychris

Nice!


----------



## bluevoodoo

Lives Once Abstract said:


> wait, this is the first ever parker fly 7?



seems like  (not counting the original Parker 7's, which are not classic Fly designs)


----------



## Northern

bluevoodoo said:


> seems like  (not counting the original Parker 7's, which are not classic Fly designs)



It's been done: LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze

Though nowhere near as nice as yours.


----------



## bluevoodoo

true, I thought Lootnick did only 6-string Fly copies, kudos go to him!


----------



## espman

bluevoodoo said:


> seems like  (not counting the original Parker 7's, which are not classic Fly designs)


 There was this one as well
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...my-usual-tease-week-parker-fly-7-content.html


----------



## danifigo

ok, well this is going to be the first fanned-fly-7 then


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Northern said:


> It's been done...
> Though nowhere near as nice as yours.


 
agreed. it looked good. but im 100% sure yours will be better. its not even complete and i like it more than this one ^


----------



## JosephAOI

Holy fuck! 

This is gonna be crazy!!!


----------



## Omzig

Sick! love that inlay and the contrast between the FB and top is classic,i think the parker is one of the sexy'ist shapes in modern guitar design,cant wait to see this finshed!


----------



## quoenusz

love it man! awesome!


----------



## danifigo

Hi there fellows! 

The first (24th) fret sits in its place. I'm completely satisfied with my new technology of putting frets in:


----------



## nangillala

Cool. Keep on posting. I love the progress!


----------



## Webmaestro

SS.org forum members here never cease to amaze me. Every time... just when I think I've seen the most epic build ever... another comes along and one-ups the last. Crazy.

Subscribed. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Time to call for the ambulance I think...heart attack alert


----------



## bluevoodoo

...and another one (might cause health problems):


----------



## BlackMastodon

Slap a wig on me and call me Sally. That looks awesome. Needs a headstock, though.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

NEED. MOAR.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

God whenever I see this bumped I get so damn excited. Keep bringing us more, man.


----------



## bluevoodoo

It will get a headstock soon, also it won't be this dark, the pics show the first two layers of oil treatment without any facing. I'm also darn excited


----------



## F0rte

Dude this is looking sharp! Nice work!


----------



## Cremated

I want one of these bad. Wow.


----------



## Nautilus

goddamn that's a nice wood reserve!


----------



## Swyse

If we had a guitar of the year thing going, this would be a contender without a doubt, and its not even finished yet.


----------



## ElRay

danifigo said:


> ... I'm completely satisfied with my new technology of putting frets in ...


Did I miss the How-To?

Ray


----------



## Erazoender

That is ONE CLASSY MOTHERFUCKER

And I'm a guy that HATES fly models. Good job sir!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Incredible...


----------



## danifigo

ElRay said:


> Did I miss the How-To?
> 
> Ray



No you did not, there is no how to. I was just realy happy about it. Btw it's not a superspecial way...i'm pressing the frets in, but it is a bit tricky because of the fan...( with paralel frets, the radius of the fretboard defines the radius of the frets...well in this case, it's not true)


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Swyse said:


> If we had a guitar of the year thing going, this would be a contender without a doubt, and its not even finished yet.


 
I second that motion!
This will be done 2013 right? So why doesn't someone start a "build of the year" poll/thread


----------



## danifigo

Are you ready for some fukkkin' gorgeous pics?


----------



## danifigo

Oh yeah, i forgot to say a few words about the actual status :

All frets in place ( not dressed, just the edges have been cut)
MOAR layers of oil

...that's all for now... gone to sleep then have a few beer


----------



## Forrest_H

Good god man, that looks awesome.


----------



## bluevoodoo

danifigo said:


> Oh yeah, i forgot to say a few words about the actual status :
> 
> All frets in place ( not dressed, just the edges have been cut)
> MOAR layers of oil
> 
> ...that's all for now... gone to sleep then have a few beer



I shall start to write a Suite For The Well-Deserved Beer I guess


----------



## ghostred7




----------



## ElRay

danifigo said:


> No you did not, there is no how to. I was just realy happy about it.


 Missed the factiousness 

Ray


----------



## BlackMastodon

That first shot REALLY shows off how well you did those curves. Excellent job, I can't get enough of looking at this.


----------



## turenkodenis

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## x360rampagex

Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

holy shit...


----------



## danifigo

Bump


----------



## danifigo

Nahhh, just kidding 

Today's process:

HEADSTOCK: rough cut
...and ohh well: NECK IN THE BODY


----------



## scherzo1928

I'm in love with this build!


----------



## bluevoodoo

scherzo1928 said:


> I'm in love with this build!



Me too


----------



## michael777

I'm in awe!


----------



## abadonae

dang. that is all


----------



## skeels

Did I say "dang" also?

If not, i apologize.


Dang!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So much fucking win in this thread.... You sir, are 'The Shit'..


----------



## skisgaar

Give that man a medal!


----------



## JosephAOI

MOAR PICS!


----------



## danifigo

Hi there! No pics untill next week as i'm preparing for a surprise


----------



## bluevoodoo

Teaser in the dark


----------



## TimSE




----------



## Konfyouzd

^ What he said.


----------



## JosephAOI

IF YOU FINISHED IT, WHY ARE YOU TEASING US?!?!?!?!


----------



## ugly_guitar_guy




----------



## danifigo

The guitar will be finished in the next few weeks (except pickups+cavities) 
Today i carved in the "logo"


----------



## TimSE

Doooooood


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

damn... how much you want for that guitar?


----------



## scherzo1928

Get to work Parker.

edit: or at least take notes


----------



## danifigo

Hi guys! A few days ago i had a few spare minutes and i wanted to check the whole thread from the first post and i noticed that a huge amount of pics are lost...I've inserted all of them from fb, and since they were uploaded I never changed their location or anything.
Is there someone who knows the root of tihs problem? I think tihs was a well documented thread because of those pics, but without them, the thread becomes less valuable. So any advice will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## JosephAOI

Why isn't this finished yet?


----------



## jimwratt

I need to make friends with some luthiers


----------



## bluevoodoo

JosephAOI said:


> Why isn't this finished yet?



There were problems regarding the nut as I wanted a bone nut but we couldn't fetch a suitable bone blank, the search took plenty of time then I decided to go for a Graphtech Black TUSQ nut, so the guitar is to be finished mid-next week. (Except for the pickups on which I couldn't decide yet, so it's gonna be without pickups until I can come up with the best possible solution.)


----------



## Necromagnon

bluevoodoo said:


> There were problems regarding the nut as I wanted a bone nut but we couldn't fetch a suitable bone blank,


Ask your local butcher, he will have plenty of bones (it works in both side of the word...  )
That's what many luthiers do (and moreover how it was done before those modern materials), and you'll find easily on the web how to prepare animal bone (commonly cow if I remember correctly) to make nut.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Necromagnon said:


> Ask your local butcher, he will have plenty of bones (it works in both side of the word...  )
> That's what many luthiers do (and moreover how it was done before those modern materials), and you'll find easily on the web how to prepare animal bone (commonly cow if I remember correctly) to make nut.



Danifigo thought about doing so, but in the end it was the outcome that it's better not to start experimenting with bone preparation now, Graphtech will do its job good (reputation of this black TUSQ stuff is quite high).


----------



## Necromagnon

Yes, tusq works pretty great, no matter. But there's no experimentation at all with bones. I remember that it's really simple. It was something like putting the bone for a short time in boiling water, let it dry, and it's done. Then, just cut and shape like anything.

But anyway, it's too late now, but for the next.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

danifigo said:


> The guitar will be finished in the next few weeks (except pickups+cavities)
> Today i carved in the "logo"



This guitar looks super bad ass and I can't wait until it's finished, but....what happened here?


----------



## Pikka Bird

^"happened"? What might you mean?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Look at the tuning machines.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## flaik

NegaTiveXero said:


> Look at the tuning machines.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



the tuning machines are going in a straight line but the headstock is a little bit curved. I used a ruler on my computer screen to check


----------



## djohns74

I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like those tuning machines are way too close to each other.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

flaik said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by NegaTiveXero
> 
> Look at the tuning machines.
> 
> 
> Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android
> 
> the tuning machines are going in a straight line but the headstock is a little bit curved. I used a ruler on my computer screen to check


Not that I doubt your prowess with a ruler and a picture on the internet. I disagree, they look a little off. I know the close together look is what parker does, so that doesn't bother me. Some of them seem like they went off a little.

By no means is it bad, but I just noticed it. If I'm wrong, awesome, I'd be happy to be wrong. Maybe another angle would help.



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

they look un evenly spaced to me


----------



## bluevoodoo

The tuning machines are placed in an arc intentionally to have the strings converging. The one in the middle was a little off but has been professionally fixed since then without any visible mark neither on the front nor the back side of the headstock. Parkers also have this little space between the tuners though, so that was intentional too.


----------



## bluevoodoo

I tried to make it visible on the pic as it can tell better than I. Please excuse me for my weak photoshop skills.

This is how it looked if the machines would be in a perfect row:






And here's what it looked like if we'd put them up in an arc (I tried to fix the position of the one in the middle):


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, that explains it. Killer guitar, man!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## bluevoodoo

Almost there....


----------



## Lianoroto

bluevoodoo said:


> Almost there....



So, how is that new invisible pickup-technology working for ya? I hear it sounds quite amazing.

But seriously. This guitar might be one of the better ones I have seen. I tip my hat off to you, sir.


----------



## bluevoodoo

I haven't decided about the electronics yet, I'd prefer a Lundgren M7 for the bridge if Johan is able to manufacture a slanted one and either some BKP or a Lace Alumitone for the neck (I've been through a lot of Bare Knuckles but haven't had the chance to try any Laces, so BKP's are more likely to get there).


----------



## bluevoodoo

Lianoroto said:


> This guitar might be one of the better ones I have seen. I tip my hat off to you, sir.



Compliments must go to danifigo, he's the one who put that lot of work into this beauty, I've only provided the guidelines of the build


----------



## simonXsludge

bluevoodoo said:


> Almost there....


Dude...


----------



## Necromagnon

bluevoodoo said:


> I haven't decided about the electronics yet, I'd prefer a Lundgren M7 for the bridge if Johan is able to manufacture a slanted one and either some BKP or a Lace Alumitone for the neck (I've been through a lot of Bare Knuckles but haven't had the chance to try any Laces, so BKP's are more likely to get there).


I'm gonna try lace alumitone (I've bought a pair of V90) on a further hollow body build. I wanted to try, and they looks prety nice. A friend also started a ff 8 str with aluma bar (normal one, not the death or I don't remember the evilish-name), if you haven't decided yet when he'll finish it, I might be able to provide you some samples.

And this parker is looking freaking awesome... You remind that I want to build a fly 7 strings (not ff) since quite a long time...


----------



## bluevoodoo

Just got home with the guitar, it's gonna be with me until I figure out the electronics question then give it back to danifigo to do the routings and install the pickups 'n everything else. First impression is that it plays like butter and has a resonance that's unexpected from a guitar weighing only 2.9 kgs (6.39 lbs). Needs some work on the nut and the bridge but the guys (danifigo and his new partner in crime) left them unfinished on purpose to be done after the pickups are routed in. Action on the treble side is already amazingly low though, it would drive any Ibanez fans crazy. Details are gorgeous, especially the body carving, and the asymmetric neck profile is also awesome.


----------



## Necromagnon

What a tease! 

Where are the pictures?!


----------



## bluevoodoo

Necromagnon said:


> What a tease!
> 
> Where are the pictures?!



I can't take really good photos as I only have my phone to take pics with. But the wood grain on the top looks incredibly deep, almost as if it was some kind of marble.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Tried to take a couple of pics though, sorry for the quality...


----------



## flo

^ nicest "parker" I've seen (and I like them)


----------



## Necromagnon

^ +1

Very very nice!
But I thing regarding the saddles? They were placed a little bit to forward, no? Or is it just that intonation hasn't been setted up yet?

And that top is really nice... I'm fighting against my will to not start cutting my desk to make the template of a Fly...


----------



## bluevoodoo

Necromagnon said:


> ^ +1
> 
> Very very nice!
> But I thing regarding the saddles? They were placed a little bit to forward, no? Or is it just that intonation hasn't been setted up yet?
> 
> And that top is really nice... I'm fighting against my will to not start cutting my desk to make the template of a Fly...




The bridge and the nut setup still needs to be finished but it won't be done until the pickups aren't routed. I also love the top but you could buy a couple o' desks for the price I paid for that wood


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh yay! This thread again! Progress is looking GOOD.


----------



## Necromagnon

bluevoodoo said:


> I also love the top but you could buy a couple o' desks for the price I paid for that wood




I think mine will be solid black paint with little blue reflection in it and satin laquer on it, black/gold hardware... 

And why don't you set up bridge and nut still? No need to wait for pickups routes imo. You can enjoy your guitar acousticaly by the time you decide your electronics.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Necromagnon said:


> I think mine will be solid black paint with little blue reflection in it and satin laquer on it, black/gold hardware...
> 
> And why don't you set up bridge and nut still? No need to wait for pickups routes imo. You can enjoy your guitar acousticaly by the time you decide your electronics.



Sounds cool, even though I really dislike gold hardware on any guitar  The blueish black could be cool as hell  The intonation isn't set up yet (edited, seemed to be set up yesterday by ears but today I checked it out with a tuner and it turned out to be the opposite), the guys decided to finalize everything when the pickups are in, it's their decision and I respect that since I don't know much about luthiery


----------



## Necromagnon

I'm fan of gold hardware, but it's sometimes a bit to blingbling. Black/gold is a good mix imo. 
And about their decision, I understand, no matter. They build it, so they do according to what they're used to.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

white hardware.... nuff said


----------



## bluevoodoo

If anyone's interested: Danifigo and the other luthier guy, Zoltan with whom he teamed up are planning to build guitars in small series, 6-,7- and 8-strings with original designs, both regular and fanned fret. The guitars will be almost entirely handmade (with only the fretboard cutting made with CNC), price will be around 1700&#8364;. I'll open a new thread for the company when the first pieces are finished, you should check it out, they will build KILLER guitars!


----------



## Necromagnon

Lives Once Abstract said:


> white hardware.... nuff said




Where did you find it? Me want link!!


----------



## danifigo

Hi there, i just want to mention that the we did NOT set the intonation for now so no worries all saddles pulled back to the very end -as you can see-


----------



## patata

Very clean and solid.I hate the parker shape but it looks kinda nice with the fanned frets


----------



## blanco

The Parker shape really does look good with fanned frets. Loving the wood choices and inlay as well.


----------



## Eden57

That is so sexy... Why no magnetic pups?


----------



## Danukenator

It hasn't been routed yet. I assume this was just a test.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Routing won't be done until the actual pickups are manufactured to have the accurate dimensions.


----------



## bluevoodoo

A final decision was taken regarding the pickups, the Lace Aluma Deathbar 4.0" is going to be installed tomorrow, if everything goes according to plan, the axe will be ready for playing this weekend. Took a long time but I'm sure it was worth waiting


----------



## Barney

Finally motha....kaaa!!! I want to check it out when done. I'll bring you a beer or two


----------



## downburst82

beautiful guitar!.....but...the neck pocket on the front of the guitar..is it just me or does that look really rough? could be lighting/angle making it look worse than it is..bult any comment on that area or closeup pix?

Overall EPIC guitar!


----------



## bluevoodoo

downburst82 said:


> beautiful guitar!.....but...the neck pocket on the front of the guitar..is it just me or does that look really rough? could be lighting/angle making it look worse than it is..bult any comment on that area or closeup pix?
> 
> Overall EPIC guitar!



Question's right, you can see that gap between the neck and the body because the routing hasn't been done yet for the neck pickup, so where that gap lies will be the pocket for the neck pup.


----------



## downburst82

downburst82 said:


> beautiful guitar!.....but...the neck pocket on the front of the guitar..is it just me or does that look really rough? could be lighting/angle making it look worse than it is..bult any comment on that area or closeup pix?
> 
> Overall EPIC guitar!







bluevoodoo said:


> Question's right, you can see that gap between the neck and the body because the routing hasn't been done yet for the neck pickup, so where that gap lies will be the pocket for the neck pup.






oh of course!!, duh 



So ya just awesome then


----------



## bluevoodoo

Bad lighting, not so good pic, BUT:







Sheer epicness, I can say


----------



## Kroaton

That turned out awesome.

A thin wooden pickup ring around the pickup would look great, to really blend all of it together and make it look uniform.


----------



## pondman




----------



## bluevoodoo

Kroaton said:


> That turned out awesome.
> 
> A thin wooden pickup ring around the pickup would look great, to really blend all of it together and make it look uniform.



Thought about it, but I tend to like it better without any pup ring.


----------



## jahosy

Was never a fan of parkers but this looks awesome mate! 

Any neck pickup? If not, will the gap at the neck joint be filled?


----------



## User Name

well holy fak


----------



## bluevoodoo

jahosy said:


> Was never a fan of parkers but this looks awesome mate!
> 
> Any neck pickup? If not, will the gap at the neck joint be filled?



Neck pickup is still to be purchased, it's going to be an Aluma X-Bar 3.5" and will be installed within a couple of months hopefully. Gap won't be filled as it's gonna be routed for the neck pickup. By the way, I tried the axe yesterday plugged in a Laney Ironheart amp and the tone is un-friggin'-believable. Very articulate, well-defined tone with all the notes audible even when playing more complex chord shapes with distortion added.


----------



## esp_eraser

User Name said:


> well holy fak



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Nice!


----------



## Wrecklyss

i was wondering what had become of this. Nice. Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## bluevoodoo

My first recording with the instrument (used for the rhythm tracks):

https://soundcloud.com/bluevoodoo/minds-mirrors-mechumanity


----------



## bloodstaindewok

That is an incredible build and I absolutely dig the inlay! Major thumbs up.


----------



## MoshJosh

Sexy!


----------



## bluevoodoo

Thx, it's definitely an awesome instrument that's incredibly fun to play and I really dig the Lace Deathbar too.


----------



## Kroaton

That's a beautiful instrument, and the recording kicks ass.


----------

